#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Anyone able to share ISO 11496 Ultrasonic Testing of tube ends for Laminations ?

## Rads53

Has anyone got a copy of the above standard they could share.



Thanks.See More: Anyone able to share ISO 11496 Ultrasonic Testing of tube ends for Laminations ?

----------


## minhky032003

plz share

----------


## SIMONDT

Try search ISO 10893-3

----------

